

Efene now JSON friendly - introducing structs - marianoguerra
http://efene.tumblr.com/post/1141659742/efene-now-json-friendly-introducing-structs

======
lzw
This is tne most interesting language in a long while. Sure maybe learning
erlang directly might be better, but since so many are unwilling, you'd think
an interest in real concurrency would push them to effete. I hope it is
gaining momentum.

